# Any experience claiming damaged/less functional nose?



## Rubes (23 May 2018)

Good day,

In 2007 I shattered my nose and fractured my forehead in a Coyote.  Since then I have had issues breathing through my nose and frequently get congested.  I also still have a dent in my forehead, but other than looking funny in a certain light otherwise doesn't affect my life.

Recently it was suggested to me that I should be submitting a Veteran's Affairs claim for the damage to my nose.  I had never considered it before, as it has not significantly held me back in life and did not hinder me from becoming a police officer after leaving the CF.

I was wondering if anyone has had a similar problem that they received a benefit for.  I'm trying to figure out if this is something that VAC would cover before I get my doctor to refer me to an ENT specialist for a diagnosis.

Thanks


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 May 2018)

Submit the claim. VAC will let you know what information they want from your doctor or a specialist and they can do the necessary military medical records check. Even if it does not result in any compensation now, it gets the details into their records and will simplify things if you have related problems in future and need to reopen the claim.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 May 2018)

Rubes said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone has had a similar problem that they received a benefit for.  I'm trying to figure out if this is something that VAC would cover before I get my doctor to refer me to an ENT specialist for a diagnosis.



Why wait?  If you are having breathing problems (and frequent nasal congestion counts) it should matter not whether VAC will "cover" the consultation and any surgery that may be required.  In fact, VAC would probably expect a specialist's report as part of their evaluation.  Unless you are not living in Canada and don't have the advantage of our health care system, all this should be covered by provincial health insurance.


----------



## Rubes (24 May 2018)

Sounds good, thanks.


----------

